# Anderson starts 2006 with authority



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Anderson starts 2006 with authority*









Gainesville Raceway
Tuesday, March 14, 2006
by Mickey Schultz, KB Racing​
GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- What a difference a year has made for Greg Anderson. After a slow start in 2005, Anderson set a goal to start 2006 with authority.

Last year in the first two races of the 2005 schedule, Anderson had qualified seventh and ninth. This year in the first two events on the 2006 NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series, the three-time and reigning Pro Stock champion has qualified his KB Racing LLC, Summit Racing Equipment Pontiac GTO in the No. 1 position at both races.

In the first two events of 2005, Anderson was eliminated by the second round. This year the Minnesota-native, North Carolina-transplant has been in both final rounds of the early season, visiting the winner’s circle once.

Anderson has certainly lived up to his goal thus far in 2006 as he prepares for the NHRA ACDelco Gatornationals being held this weekend at Gainesville Raceway in Gainesville, Fla., but can he keep up the torrid pace?

“That is certainly our goal for this season,” said Anderson. “We would like to have both cars (his and teammate Jason Line’s) in as many finals as possible.”

Last year at Gainesville Raceway, which originally opened in 1969 and held its first “Gatornationals” national event in 1970, Anderson did everything but win the event. He was No. 1 qualifier, and set both ends of the track and national elapsed time (E.T.) and speed records – 6.633 seconds at 208.23 mph.

Anderson feels that the E.T. and speed records could be broken. “I believe if it is near or below 70 degrees the national record will be broken,” said Anderson. “It will be interesting to see which team sets a new record first.”

Qualifying for Anderson and his KB Racing LLC/Summit Racing Equipment Pro Stock Pontiac GTO begins with two sessions on Friday – St. Patrick’s Day – scheduled for 11:30 a.m. and 2:30 p.m. and concludes with two additional sessions on Saturday – March 18 – also at 11:30 a.m. and 2:30 p.m. Anderson begins his quest for the Gatornationals Top Fuel title on Sunday with eliminations for all classes beginning at 11 a.m. All times are local Gainesville time (ET) and subject to change at anytime.

Qualifying highlights for the 37th annual NHRA ACDelco Gatornationals can be seen on ESPN2 early Sunday morning (March 19) from 12:30-2:30 a.m. ESPN2 will also air same-day television coverage of eliminations from 5 until 7 p.m. on Sunday (March 19). The elimination show repeats early Wednesday morning (March 22) from 2:30-4:30 a.m. Also, tune in to NHRA2Day on ESPN2, the weekly show that gives you the latest information about the NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series. NHRA2Day can be seen on Sunday morning, March 19 from 11:30 a.m. - 12 noon. Television times are Eastern Time (ET) and subject to change at anytime. Check local listings.


----------

